# Adultery in Dubai



## Andy Capp

This is a bit of a worry....

6 months for allegedly having sex with someone other than her husband.....

And in The Telegraph too....


----------



## macca_24

Andy Capp said:


> This is a bit of a worry....6 months for allegedly having sex with someone other than her husband.....
> 
> And in The Telegraph too....


Only if your the female adultress


----------



## crazymazy1980

macca_24 said:


> Only if your the female adultress


Well then if you or flossie are willing to take the risk...


----------



## Guest

> But the marriage collapsed a year ago when she claims to have found a love letter from another woman.


Uhh... that must of been a shocker for the husband...

I wouldn't mind taking her out for a cup of tea and biscotti's  Quite a strange punishment because its more of a moral decision rather than a criminal action... I don't know, cheating isn't cool but this is just out of hands! 

One thing is for sure she's definitely going to be leaving the country and never coming back ever again to the UAE or the Middle-East.

-Joey


----------



## macca_24

crazymazy1980 said:


> Well then if you or flossie are willing to take the risk...


Mate I love it here and I'm sure my husband wouldn't bother setting the police on me or maybe he would. I think I'll stick to alcohol as my crime of favour
I like that face just thought I'd stick it there


----------



## dzdoc

AAAAAhhhh yes Macca, alcohol much better than sex.


----------



## stevieboy1980

I read this thread and then immedaitely knew who posted it before I even read who it was....

1 second later........................................ it was you! haha..

but seriously your right, things are insane, but then again she shouldnt of done it...

personally she shouldnt be prisoned, they should just let the husband kill her.....

see...woman are far worse!


----------



## dizzyizzy

stevieboy1980 said:


> I read this thread and then immedaitely knew who posted it before I even read who it was....
> 
> 1 second later........................................ it was you! haha..
> 
> but seriously your right, things are insane, but then again she shouldnt of done it...
> 
> personally she shouldnt be prisoned, they should just let the husband kill her.....
> 
> see...woman are far worse!


BEEEEECKS!

your husband is talking nonsense again!!!


----------



## md000

On one of the dubai-based blogs yesterday, this was mentioned - but I liked his/her commentary: 

"This is because the UAE applies Sharia law, generally from the Hanbali school, which it has every right to do. You do, however, as an expat, have the right not to visit there, live there, or invest there."

If you don't like the rules (albeit, ever changing and never communicated), go home and don't visit.


----------



## crazymazy1980

Everyone seems to have decided that she's guilty and was engaging in extra-marital activity. She may have been innocent...?


----------



## stevieboy1980

unlikely, women are always guilty...


----------



## md000

crazymazy1980 said:


> Everyone seems to have decided that she's guilty and was engaging in extra-marital activity. She may have been innocent...?



It doesn't *matter* because of the rules of the game here. She will ALWAYS lose. From my Western point of view, yes, this isn't "moral" or "right", but we live/visit in a state that is governed by a different set of laws than our home countries have. Try to know the rules, try to understand the rules, try to live by the rules. If you have a serious problem with the rules of the game, sorry - leave. 

apologies for being outspoken.....it just doesn't seem as if half the people that have come here tried to understand anything about the (mixed up/mashed up/changing) culture of the UAE (or Middle East).


----------



## flossie

crazymazy1980 said:


> Well then if you or flossie are willing to take the risk...


Hahahaha. I just wouldn't have the energy. My husband knows I wouldn't have an affair because it's just another person I have to have sex with. I don't even want to try and fit that into my schedule. My friend in Australia is thinking about hiring a prostitute because as she says, "He gets handymen in to do the jobs he can't be bothered doing, why shouldn't I do the same?"

Anyway, I've decided to save you for my daughter, so you have 10 years of fun and frivolity left. In 10 years she would have finished Uni and had a year or so of travel. You will have to get over me first though. It would make family gatherings mighty uncomfortable to have the son-in-law salivating over the mother!!!

Seriously, though. Whether Marnie is guilty of adultery or not (and personally, i don't think she is), losing your kids is not a just punishment. It's not even something to joke about lightly. These are her KIDS for God's sake.


----------



## crazymazy1980

md000 said:


> It doesn't *matter* because of the rules of the game here. She will ALWAYS lose. From my Western point of view, yes, this isn't "moral" or "right", but we live/visit in a state that is governed by a different set of laws than our home countries have. Try to know the rules, try to understand the rules, try to live by the rules. If you have a serious problem with the rules of the game, sorry - leave.
> 
> apologies for being outspoken.....it just doesn't seem as if half the people that have come here tried to understand anything about the (mixed up/mashed up/changing) culture of the UAE (or Middle East).


It DOES matter. Yes, the rules are different but she hasn't been found to have

a) been caught red-handed breaking the rules
b) had evidence collected implicating her

If there is no proof she has broken the law, then what cause does the judicial system here have to detain her?

She may or may not be innocent. What I do think is that she was naive in thinking that she could carry on living her life here without complication. She should have been VERY wary about 'entertaining' anybody in the marital home until she was legally divorced.

I don't think this is about mixed up/mashed up/changing culture of the UAE/ME - if anything things seem to be getting much better (not ideal but better) for women in the region. I think this is more about a jealous husband who wanted to seek revenge on his wife because of the marriage break-up...

...and that happens everywhere!


----------



## flossie

crazymazy1980 said:


> It DOES matter. Yes, the rules are different but she hasn't been found to have
> 
> a) been caught red-handed breaking the rules
> b) had evidence collected implicating her
> 
> If there is no proof she has broken the law, then what cause does the judicial system here have to detain her?
> 
> She may or may not be innocent. What I do think is that she was naive in thinking that she could carry on living her life here without complication. She should have been VERY wary about 'entertaining' anybody in the marital home until she was legally divorced.
> 
> I don't think this is about mixed up/mashed up/changing culture of the UAE/ME - if anything things seem to be getting much better (not ideal but better) for women in the region. I think this is more about a jealous husband who wanted to seek revenge on his wife because of the marriage break-up...
> 
> ...and that happens everywhere!



Mazy, you're sensitive too. Are you really that perfect.

I agree, a very, very bitter and nasty man. And don't think I am one of those who believe the women should always get the children. My Dad won custody of us in my parents' divorce and it was definitely for the best. I know that the mother isn't automatically the best parent.


----------



## Guest

I dont' know what goes on in the mind of some people here... who calls the cops for such issue? What a looser the husband is - it's like he's only way of getting even with her or punishing her is by putting her in jail... WOW! 

That's really weird.


----------



## Andy Capp

Read her version on Facebook Please help me to keep my babies | Facebook .

Then some of you may want to revisit your comments....

And join up for the group, I've invited some of you.


----------



## Elphaba

crazymazy1980 said:


> Everyone seems to have decided that she's guilty and was engaging in extra-marital activity. She may have been innocent...?


Thank you for that comment.

The woman in question is a friend of a friend and those that know her believe her to be innocent. I am very disappointed by the negativity towards women in this thread.


There is a vast difference between knowing (and accepting) the laws of the land and agreeing with them.

-


----------



## Andy Capp

Elphaba said:


> Thank you for that comment.
> 
> The woman in question is a friend of a friend and those that know her believe her to be innocent. I am very disappointed by the negativity towards women in this thread.
> 
> 
> There is a vast difference between knowing (and accepting) the laws of the land and agreeing with them.
> 
> -


Thank you Elph, I completely and totally agree with you.

Others read her story, this is Dubai/UAE - a third world country that tries to make out it's first.


----------



## Guest

I believe the woman is innocent, moreover not to get into the subject and to comment on her husband along with the associated traits "such" people of his culture are known for... i'll keep it respectful, but he's a sneaky *-b-a-s-t-a-r-d-* !

He has no respect what so ever, he embarrassed his wife or ex-wife or whatever she is to him... what a *m-o-r-o-n*!

-Joey


----------



## Elphaba

Whether innocent or guilty, I don't believe that adultery should be a criminal offence. 

-


----------



## Guest

Elphaba said:


> Whether innocent or guilty, I don't believe that adultery should be a criminal offence.


Keren,

Im with you on that, moreover most people on the site here are with you... but the truth of the matter is - it doesn't matter, as we are in this country and we obey Ismalic or "traditional" culture values which are laws here... Whether we think its' fair or not, it doesn't matter because we do not have a voice here therefore I put the focus & blame on the husband as he's just in plain and simple terms a disgusting little -p-i-g-! 

I'd spit in his face if I saw him.


----------



## Andy Capp

JoeyDee said:


> Keren,
> 
> Im with you on that, moreover most people on the site here are with you... but the truth of the matter is - it doesn't matter, as we are in this country and we obey Ismalic or "traditional" culture values which are laws here... Whether we think its' fair or not, it doesn't matter because we do not have a voice here therefore I put the focus & blame on the husband as he's just in plain and simple terms a disgusting little -p-i-g-!
> 
> *I'd spit in his face if I saw him*.


And you'd get 3 months and deport if you did...


----------



## Guest

Andy Capp said:


> And you'd get 3 months and deport if you did...


Good point ol'chap!

So then I'll send him a spam email


----------



## md000

Elphaba said:


> Thank you for that comment.
> 
> The woman in question is a friend of a friend and those that know her believe her to be innocent. I am very disappointed by the negativity towards women in this thread.
> 
> There is a vast difference between knowing (and accepting) the laws of the land and agreeing with them.
> 
> -


I'm sorry if I came off as negative towards women. I love women. A lot. And I encourage equality in every way and treat women as such, but as you said - vast difference between knowing/accepting the laws of the land and agreeing with them.

The point is, regardless of whether she actually committed adultery (in the UAE definable sense) or not, she will probably never see her children again and she will probably end up in jail because of the male-dominated legal system here. If she was naive enough to marry an Egyptian in Oman, then move to the UAE while also believing her British legal rights would be intact - that would be just foolish.

Rights (even basic human rights, sadly) don't transfer geopolitical borders.


----------



## Maz25

md000 said:


> If she was naive enough to marry an Egyptian in Oman, then move to the UAE while also believing her British legal rights would be intact - that would be just foolish.


I don't think she was naive; she fell in love and got married and to be fair, no one can ever forsee such a terrible thing! I don't believe that the situation would have been any different had she been married to a Westerner who was just as vindictive as her ex-husband; this is more to do with the character of her husband rather than his nationality. The reality is that she married someone very bitter who seems to be all set to exact some sort of revenge on her and unfortunately, she just happened to be living in a country which dishes out quite harsh punishment and presumes someone to be guilty until proven innocent. Funnily enough, even in other countries outside ME, things like that happen. The woman might not go to prison but if the husband is well connected, he can pretty much 'buy' the hands of the law and use it to his advantage.

I don't believe that this woman is guilty for one minute! It's funny how evidence suddenly turns up! I'm from a country where evidence can appear and disappear, depending on how well connected you are and how much cash you've got, so from that point of view, I'm not buying the whole 'evidence story!'


----------



## stevieboy1980

haha you would probably get jail sentance for email spam too!


----------



## crazymazy1980

md000 said:


> I'm sorry if I came off as negative towards women. I love women. A lot. And I encourage equality in every way and treat women as such, but as you said - vast difference between knowing/accepting the laws of the land and agreeing with them.
> 
> The point is, regardless of whether she actually committed adultery (in the UAE definable sense) or not, she will probably never see her children again and she will probably end up in jail because of the male-dominated legal system here. If she was naive enough to marry an Egyptian in Oman, then move to the UAE while also believing her British legal rights would be intact - that would be just foolish.
> 
> Rights (even basic human rights, sadly) don't transfer geopolitical borders.


This is true and naive she may have been.

The thing is you don't enter into a relationship with someone having the thought in the back of your mind "what if it all goes wrong in 15 years time? Will the police charge through my door and haul me off to prison where I may then never see my kids again!!??" If you're thinking that then you shouldn't get married in the first place!! I doubt very much when she was young and in love she had any idea of what was going to happen to her later on.

As I said before it's not about British legal rights, it's about UAE legal rights and that includes a fair trial backed up by sufficient evidence. If she didn't do it or they can't prove that she did, she should be released and allowed access to her children.


----------



## Andy Capp

Just to say I invited a whole load of you on xxxx to join her group, to date only 2 have.

Not happy, lets show some solidarity for this woman.


----------



## flossie

Um, excuse me, but I have joined. And sent a message. So there!!!


----------



## flossie

crazymazy1980 said:


> This is true and naive she may have been.
> 
> The thing is you don't enter into a relationship with someone having the thought in the back of your mind "what if it all goes wrong in 15 years time? Will the police charge through my door and haul me off to prison where I may then never see my kids again!!??" If you're thinking that then you shouldn't get married in the first place!! I doubt very much when she was young and in love she had any idea of what was going to happen to her later on.
> 
> As I said before it's not about British legal rights, it's about UAE legal rights and that includes a fair trial backed up by sufficient evidence. If she didn't do it or they can't prove that she did, she should be released and allowed access to her children.


Exactly. My husband has a British Passport. What's to stop him from accusing me of adultery, getting me thrown in jail and taking the kids to the UK? Nothing, except that I trust him to be a decent man and do the decent thing in the event we ever split up. It's not just a problem that can be caused by being married to a Muslim/Arab.


----------



## Andy Capp

I didn't invite you (at least i don't think I did), but thanks anyway.


----------



## flossie

Oh, sorry. No, you didn't. Must've gate crashed.


----------



## macca_24

flossie said:


> Mazy, you're sensitive too. Are you really that perfect.
> 
> I agree, a very, very bitter and nasty man. And don't think I am one of those who believe the women should always get the children. My Dad won custody of us in my parents' divorce and it was definitely for the best. I know that the mother isn't automatically the best parent.


Boy genius and fellow intelligent Aussie get it right again, very bitter, nasty and vengeful man and how many women do you think he slept with in 15 years


----------



## dzdoc

Wow just read her story on myspace (not a member). I know of a similar story in the states so it can happen anywhere. Only in this case the mother was 'arrested' for drug use in a Mcdonald's drive through. Father is a police officer and a fellow detective arrested her. Now she has lost her job, her home and custody and the case has not even gone to court yet. No actual drugs were ever found in her system or in her car or purse but the detective is testifying against her in custody court. Know her personally and know she did not do drugs at all. Scum bags will always try to oppress the ones they can't control and it seems like poor Marnie is having to deal with that reality now. One day he will get his that is for sure. My prayers go out to her and I hope her attorney wins the appeal.


----------



## Guest

macca_24 said:


> intelligent Aussie









Let's see if some of you catch on


----------



## dzdoc

Steamy, intelligent australians having adultery? Have not seen the movie but infer it from the poster. Hey what do I have to do to get rep power? I feel deprived. I am nice. I have intelligent things to add. I view the forum frequently. The only reason I am not there yet is my office is apparently still being rebuilt inside the Atlantis. Can't wait to come and meet some of you characters.


----------



## macca_24

*Oh No*



dzdoc said:


> Steamy, intelligent australians having adultery? Have not seen the movie but infer it from the poster. Hey what do I have to do to get rep power? I feel deprived. I am nice. I have intelligent things to add. I view the forum frequently. The only reason I am not there yet is my office is apparently still being rebuilt inside the Atlantis. Can't wait to come and meet some of you characters.


You mean their not married, and we get to see this picture


----------



## stevieboy1980

Hugh jackman looks like wolvereen again i see


----------



## dizzyizzy

stevieboy1980 said:


> Hugh jackman looks like wolvereen again i see


Hugh Jackman was just named the sexiest man alive by People magazzine. Idiots. He is so not the sexiest man alive. Christian Bale is. I don't get it. How do they come up with those stupid lists? 

Someone introduce me to Christian Bale please


----------



## Andy Capp

dizzyizzy said:


> Hugh Jackman was just named the sexiest man alive by People magazzine. Idiots. He is so not the sexiest man alive. Christian Bale is. I don't get it. How do they come up with those stupid lists?
> 
> Someone introduce me to Christian Bale please


Was I missed off the list then?


----------



## dizzyizzy

Andy Capp said:


> Was I missed off the list then?


well my list only consists of christian bale but maybe you made it to people's magazine list??


----------



## Andy Capp

People do say he looks like me.....


----------



## dizzyizzy

Andy Capp said:


> People do say he looks like me.....


who? christian bale or hugh jackman?


----------



## Ramin

its heartbreaking to see whats being done to her and the kids. even if she did commit adultery. i am sure her hubby cheated on her a kabillion times while they were married.

anyways, not all middle-eastern men are such a-holes like her ex. also lets not forget that there are idiots in the West also (yeah i know maybe not that many, but they do exist).

ofcourse the law is stupid but then again people should know them before they move out here. and if you are gonna break them, then make sure that you dont get caught or even put yourself in a position where you could even be falsely charged with anything.

i hope she gets her kids and is able to leave, which she probably will if there is more attention from the media on her case.


----------



## dzdoc

Ahh, Hugh Jackman? Oh please no-one is sexier than Johnny Depp. Although Christian Bale not bad. Andy do you look like Johnny? Just saw Edward scissor hands again what a great one that was. We are off topic here though. I do hope she gets her kids and can get out of dodge (dubai).


----------



## dzdoc

Dang it all still no rep power.


----------



## Andy Capp

There's another article about Marnie in The Mail On Sunday today....

How anyone can think it's a good move to jail, and in doing so lose her children, is beyond me.

What sort of a town are we living in?

On a seperate note, another friend of mine managed to leave with her children and get out of the abusive (pysical and mental) relationship that she had with her husband here, but not before spending around UKP50k on legal bills... So that's a bit of good news.


----------



## crazymazy1980

Andy Capp said:


> There's another article about Marnie in The Mail On Sunday today....
> 
> What sort of a town are we living in?


"A lavish champagne-fuelled party town" and "a glittering cosmopolitan melting pot" 

Gotta love the marketting people!


----------



## dizzyizzy

crazymazy1980 said:


> "A lavish champagne-fuelled party town" and "a glittering cosmopolitan melting pot"
> 
> Gotta love the marketting people!


take it easy on the marketing people, we only sell dreams because people wanna buy them 

plus that's written by journalists !!!


----------



## Lama

*Four Witnesses*

in the Sharia law, there has to be four witnesses that witnessed the actual affair before she or he could be officially accused of adultry.
I pray that she will get her children back and for her husband to rot in hell for putting her through what he did!


----------



## alli

Sweet Jesus, what an abhorrent thing to have happen. The poor woman. I'm joining the group.


----------



## dzdoc

Please keep us all informed. My heart goes out to her and so destructive for the children. They will be scarred for life over this.


----------



## Andy Capp

Facebook Page

Login | Facebook

Marnie's in Court today, I'm guessing that she'll be out later and a judgement will be made in a week.

Let's ALL hope that it goes in her favour, however knowing a little about the judicial system and the "saving face" factor, I can see the sentance being commuted to deport only, where that will leave the children is another question as she will still be guilty of adultery and, as such, will still lose her children.

Grim. I truly hope this doesn't happen. However....


----------



## Andy Capp

I make no apologies for pushing this back to the front, you guys really do need to understand what can happen if you get on the wrong side of the law here....

Marnie was indeed in court on Thursday, sentance will be passed in 2 weeks, The National (That esteemed paper...) were in court and did a write up here...

However there are some clarifications (the journo wasn't 100% accurate) and in Marnie's own words...



> The national paper were at the court yesterday but have printed some things that are not correct.........ihab was not living in thehouse with me at the time...........so it was not 'our' marital bed. i threw him out in december. i do NOT work for jps anymore and have not for almost a year now. his 'affair' is NOT the reason our marrige disolved i had been desperatley, desperatley unhappy at the hands of his physical and mental abuse for several years and had been seeking a seperation for years.......the letter was proof to make him leave. it was his shame in front of my mother that made him go.


----------



## dzdoc

Thanks for the update Andy, I think of her and pray for her and her kids every day. May justice prevail.


----------



## Archamedis

Hello to everyone!

I have an issue with my wife having an affair in dubai. I just need to know what to do as it is getting worse.


----------



## Sunset

Archamedis said:


> Hello to everyone!
> 
> I have an issue with my wife having an affair in dubai. I just need to know what to do as it is getting worse.


Does the word "divorce" ring any bells???


----------



## Archamedis

Sunset said:


> Does the word "divorce" ring any bells???


Yes that is the key word, but still they have to wait until the devorce is done before moving on as i still have the right to file a case. That is the Sharia law of the UAE.


----------



## Guest

Archamedis said:


> Yes that is the key word, but still they have to wait until the devorce is done before moving on as i still have the right to file a case. That is the Sharia law of the UAE.


I don't understand what your question is. Just file for divorce. Maybe you need to speak to a lawyer


----------



## DubaiATC

Any update to the original case that was posted about here? (Marnie)
All the links to stories that I found here just take me to The National's home page.
Thanks.


----------



## Archamedis

nola said:


> I don't understand what your question is. Just file for divorce. Maybe you need to speak to a lawyer


Hi there, the thing is Dubai has this law against adultery which is the sharia law. Any two person together in an enclosed space "car, apartment, or room" they will be charge for adultery. But i do not want that all i need is for her to apply and finalize the divorce before fooling around with another guy.


----------



## Guest

DubaiATC said:


> Any update to the original case that was posted about here? (Marnie)
> All the links to stories that I found here just take me to The National's home page.
> Thanks.


Yes, I have wondered about that too. I read about this case maybe 8 or 10 months ago and wasn't able to find out anything.

Maybe Elphaba knows. Where the heck is she anyway? She hasn't been on EF for ages - miss her!

Elphy, where are you?


----------



## Guest

Archamedis said:


> Hi there, the thing is Dubai has this law against adultery which is the sharia law. Any two person together in an enclosed space "car, apartment, or room" they will be charge for adultery. But i do not want that all i need is for her to apply and finalize the divorce before fooling around with another guy.


So both of you need to apply? I thought only 1 party needed to apply and the other has to respond.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Miss Elphaba too... even if she was kind of harsh on us americans 

Are you muslims? Do you have to have a sharia divorce? I personally dislike cheaters but involving sharia law and throwing around the term cheating can bring harsh results.


----------

